# Acquiring Propanolol/Pindolol



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello, everyone.

I ordered some Inderal online recently but have been having second thoughts about trying a medication without speaking to a physician first. However, I have to give an oral presentation fairly soon, and there's no way I will be able to get through it without medication. 

What has your experience been with doctors in prescribing beta blockers for SAD? I have tried Paxil, Prozac, Zoloft, and Xanax (not concurrently, of course!) over the years with little to no success. Taking that into consideration, would it be possible to go in for a consultation and leave with a bottle of Propanolol, Pindolol, or something similar? I recently moved and have to see a new doctor.

Thanks very much.


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used Propanolol. It worked for me. But I heard that beta-blockers are not good in the long run, I just don't remember the medical explanation. Either you need them more and more, or some other detrimental effects. I would advise you to search some info on that. Good luck with your presentation


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

exotica said:


> I have used Propanolol. It worked for me. But I heard that beta-blockers are not good in the long run, I just don't remember the medical explanation. Either you need them more and more, or some other detrimental effects. I would advise you to search some info on that. Good luck with your presentation


Thanks, Exotica.

I certainly don't plan on using beta blockers regularly. My resting heart rate is already in the high-40's, so I imagine that long term use could be dangerous.

I probably will only have to do a handful of oral presentations throughout the course of my college career; I would just like to have something on hand to take as needed. I tend to "lock up" when it comes to group speaking, which will lead to a failing grade in a couple courses.

Thanks again.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

Ecofina said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I ordered some Inderal online recently but have been having second thoughts about trying a medication without speaking to a physician first. However, I have to give an oral presentation fairly soon, and there's no way I will be able to get through it without medication.
> 
> ...


Although a few individuals on this forum have reported being refused prescriptions for beta blockers (God knows why), my experience has been that doctors generally have no issue prescribing them for performance anxiety. They're not a controlled substance, and they don't have any serious issues with dependence, so most doctors would probably prescribe them even more readily than they would prescribe benzodiazepines. The only exception would be if you had a contraindicated condition like asthma, in which case you probably shouldn't take them anyway.

Perhaps more importantly, though, I have to be honest and say that I don't see what you'd gain by getting them from a doctor. It's not like they'll sit down and discuss all of the risk factors with you; they'll take out a pen, scribble on their prescription pad, and that'll be the end of it. If you've already ordered them online, you might as well forego the formality.



exotica said:


> I have used Propanolol. It worked for me. But I heard that beta-blockers are not good in the long run, I just don't remember the medical explanation. Either you need them more and more, or some other detrimental effects. I would advise you to search some info on that. Good luck with your presentation


Most medications aren't good in the long run. Relatively speaking, though, beta blockers are actually pretty safe and effective with continuous use. Discontinuation usually doesn't produce any dangerous symptoms, nor does tolerance usually develop to most of their beneficial effects (e.g., tremor reduction).

That said, they are associated with increased risk of type 2 diabetes, and there have been case reports of depression, so limiting their use is probably best.


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

No Surprises said:


> Although a few individuals on this forum have reported being refused prescriptions for beta blockers (God knows why), my experience has been that doctors generally have no issue prescribing them for performance anxiety. They're not a controlled substance, and they don't have any serious issues with dependence, so most doctors would probably prescribe them even more readily than they would prescribe benzodiazepines. The only exception would be if you had a contraindicated condition like asthma, in which case you probably shouldn't take them anyway.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly, though, I have to be honest and say that I don't see what you'd gain by getting them from a doctor. It's not like they'll sit down and discuss all of the risk factors with you; they'll take out a pen, scribble on their prescription pad, and that'll be the end of it. If you've already ordered them online, you might as well forego the formality.
> 
> ...


Thanks, No Surprises.

Another reason I'm interested in seeing a doc is to discuss alternatives. For example, I've heard good things about both Metoprolol and Pindolol, but there's only so much I can learn online. I figured a good psychiatrist might be able to point me in the right direction at the very least. That said, I've been disappointed in docs time and time again, and I wouldn't be all that surprised if the members of this forum collectively possessed more pharmacological knowledge than any MD who doesn't specialize in SAD.

Anyway, will keep you all posted if I learn anything new or interesting.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just moved and don't have a doctor but I NEEDED Inderal, I was falling into depression because I couldn't keep living like this. I got some, but the doctor made it a big deal and I had to pretty much fight him to write the prescription. I want to buy some online, but does anyone know any safe sites that ship to Canada? I've always felt buying drugs online was dangerous... lol


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

Such things cannot be discussed, but, hypothetically speaking, it's entirely possible that such sites exist, and if they did exist, and you ordered drugs that weren't listed as controlled substances (like Inderal), Canada Customs might be inclined to let them through without issue. But I'm just guessing here -- definitely no personal experience on the matter.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Jcq126 said:


> I just moved and don't have a doctor but I NEEDED Inderal, I was falling into depression because I couldn't keep living like this. I got some, but the doctor made it a big deal and I had to pretty much fight him to write the prescription. I want to buy some online, but does anyone know any safe sites that ship to Canada? I've always felt buying drugs online was dangerous... lol


Wow, you better find a new doc if he does that difficult about a beta blocker, normally they are prescribed without a problem.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Wow, you better find a new doc if he does that difficult about a beta blocker, normally they are prescribed without a problem.


I went to the walk in doctor and it was some old east Indian man who was suggesting that all I needed to do was some yoga to feel better and to take a walk in the sun, which is all bull**** by the way I am active and train at a martial arts gym 4 days a week, compete in boxing and have a girlfriend, I am fine with my life, my anxiety is out of my control at this moment so I needed something. I had to literally argue with him for 30 minutes just to get him to sign me a prescription for only 20 pills of 10mg. It has helped, but I need more than 20 pills and I want to try the 20mg ones, I want to buy online but i'm not sure if that is safe so..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Jcq126 said:


> I went to the walk in doctor and it was some old east Indian man who was suggesting that *all I needed to do was some yoga to feel better and to take a walk in the sun*, which is all bull**** by the way I am active and train at a martial arts gym 4 days a week, compete in boxing and have a girlfriend, I am fine with my life, my anxiety is out of my control at this moment so I needed something. I had to literally argue with him for 30 minutes just to get him to sign me a prescription for only 20 pills of 10mg. It has helped, but I need more than 20 pills and I want to try the 20mg ones, I want to buy online but i'm not sure if that is safe so..


LOL,
If you order online customs may seize it, i order many meds online havent got much issues myself, meds got seized once but after sending a copy of the letter from customs to the pharmacy i ordered from they just resend it.
But it would be easier to just walk into a differend doc and ask for a beta blockers, as 90% of all docs wont have any problem prescribing them.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

SWIM has apparently ordered Inderal online and had it shipped to Canada without issue. The package was apparently sealed with yellow tape that said "Opened by Canada Customs", indicating that they'd examined the contents and let it pass.

But this is all hearsay.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I wouldnt trust SWIM, this dude takes like every drug in the world, no whay that is possible.


----------



## RedMan (Oct 30, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I wouldnt trust SWIM, this dude takes like every drug in the world, no whay that is possible.


^HAHA. Yeah....he's got a problem.

I've been on lots of meds for SAD over the years with virtually no help. I've been taking Inderal as needed for about a month now - its an absolute godsend!!! I did have trouble getting it prescribed however. Finally told a doctor it was for migraines and i got a script. It was a frustrating process but definately worthwhile.

Redman


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.

The Inderal I ordered has shipped from overseas. Should get here in a couple of weeks. I really hope it works as well as I've heard!

Thanks again.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jcq126 said:


> I just moved and don't have a doctor but I NEEDED Inderal, I was falling into depression because I couldn't keep living like this. I got some, but the doctor made it a big deal and I had to pretty much fight him to write the prescription. I want to buy some online, but does anyone know any safe sites that ship to Canada? I've always felt buying drugs online was dangerous... lol


It eludes me as to why that doc made a big deal about a beta blocker. They're just blood pressure pills. It's not like they have any value on the black market and nobody is ever going to get high off them. Even a junkie that takes pretty much anything he can get his hands on wouldn't be interested in them.

They have zero value unless you have physical symptoms of anxiety or high blood pressure, so any doctor who's uptight about them is just being a total jerk.


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

Right now, i am taking Paxil and Propranolol together (My psychiatrist told me to do so)
started with 10mg paxil in the morning, 20mg propranolol in the morning, and 20mg propranalol before i sleep.

I had a presentation lately, and i think propranolol saved my day, i was not able to get excited, my heart just wouldn't beat fast. But i noticed, i don't get excited about almost anything now, even my girlfriend won't make me excited anymore, i don't know if it will continue like this


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got 20 pills of 10mg for like 5.99 lol


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Propranolol is not supposed to be an expensive drug, it's been around since the 50's, and its got a huge amount of competition.

22 bucks for 30 pills actually seems to be a bit expensive if you ask me...


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Everybody,

Received my propanolol today (brand name "Ciplar"). Here's a picture. Is it similar to what you guys have been taking?










Thanks!

PS - Moxiot, how'd your presentation go?


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Ecofina (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! That's fantastic news. Gives me (and perhaps others) hope.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Beta-blockers are not good, if you care about your health go another route.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I use propranolol for anxiety induced sweating. My doctor was more than happy to prescribe it as he understands my dilemma. benzodiazepines work much better IMO however

No side effects for me. Been on it for about a year.


----------

